# Marvell 88SX6145 devices down



## disi (Jun 13, 2011)

FreeBSD-8.2-STABLE. I have a zpool on an additional Marvell 88SE6145 chipset controller, which uses Marvell 88SX6145. http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=34#module-config

After ~2 months of running OK, I had total ACL corruption (files with '??????' etc.) and all devices connected were gone, even though first I was still able to access the filesystem. zpool hung and I couldn't do anything anymore. After a reboot it wouldn't bring up the pool again, it hung with timeout on mount. I was able to boot into single user mode.

Lucky me, this was just the backup pool of the one connected to the onboard Intel conntroller, which is fine. I disconnected all drives from the Marvell controller and the system booted fine again.

I read in this forum that someone put on a new driver for Marvel into 8.2-stable branch, but cannot see anything in UPDATING.
June 10th, 2011, 10:05
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=136961

I am really scared to connect the drives again


----------



## mav@ (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you using the ahci(4) driver? If not, you can try it by loading the ahci kernel module.


----------



## disi (Jun 14, 2011)

I do, here is my loader.conf:


```
[disi@disi-disk ~]$ cat /boot/loader.conf
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable="1"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
zfs_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
kern.hz=100
ahci_load="YES"
```

And it works on the other controller. In the beginning, I tested zfs by pulling the data cable of one of the disks and it came back when I put the cable back in.


----------



## disi (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope this solves my problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20412
Let's see in ~1-2 months


----------

